# V Plow Michigan



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

This is my first year in the industry...got a 2010 F-350 and 5 commercial accounts with mostly residential. Im looking for a Boss V plow but it seems like the whole region is out of them. If found a 8 1/2 ft western but i heard Boss is more reliable. Please if anyone has any contact information on where i can get a good v plow installed with mount and wiring as well as a salt spreader it would be greatly appreciated....It's supposed to snow on Tuesday over here


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

In the old days western v had some problems but are very nice now !I'd try Knapheide in flint


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

You could consider a expandable or C plow. That would open a lot of options and in my opinion, and I think they will be replacing the V plows in the not to distant future. The V plow was a great idea, but I think they are going to be a thing of the past. Blizzard, Western, Fisher, Curtis, Hiniker, Meyer, Boss, and in my opinion Snoway's are all good reliable commercial use plows (however not all listed above have expandable or C plows). Also, check craigs list for a good used plow, Good luck to you and your search, Dave


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

Take a look at the Meyer Super V2, it is a great plow and I would think it would be available.


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys. 

I've heard there have been a lot of issues with Meyer plows. In my first year of work im trying to establish a good reputation. Are C plows just as good as V plows? Will be hitting a lot of commercial next season, this year is mostly a learning process.


----------



## jkski (Dec 29, 2010)

I can't speak for others but my experience with Meyer products has been great over the years. I think every plow will eventually have an issue so the difference between a happy customer and an unhappy customer comes down to dealer support. If you have a good dealer near you for whatever you decide to purchase, then you are more likely to have a positive experience.

That being said, I can not speak for the earlier versions of the Meyer V plow but the SV2 from 2011 and forward changed over to a new Monarch pump, which I am told has eliminated the issues. With a 3/5 year warranty it is hard to go wrong.
Good luck.


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot man...i will def look into them and compare prices and everything you mentioned as well...Good luck on your upcoming season


----------



## plowingkid35 (Nov 16, 2010)

I would stick with the boss v plow if possible, i have had a blizzard plows before but IMHO i thinkthe boss v plows are built a lot nicer and very easy to work with. Check craigslist, i have bought plows of craigslist before and not had a problem, just make sure to scan every inch of them over


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

BOSS Power V, where are you in Michigan? Above or below the Big Mac???


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

+1 for the meyer v2. They are also offering some sweet financing right now. I just picked up an 8.5' V2-it's a very rugged unit, very different from the meyers of the past. I never would have bought one a few years ago, but they look to be the among the best out there right now.


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

I checked all over craigslist, nothing really there in good condition. I live around Farmington Hills area. Seems like everyone ive talked to is all out of Boss V plows, ideally thats what I would like to work with first year.


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

so if we get snow tomorrow what are you going to use? a shovel?

check out www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/

Ask for Jim in sales if you call, you'll get a better deal than you would anywhere in michigan even after shipping. You'll have to put it together, but if i can anyone can.


----------



## Bigplower (Sep 22, 2009)

another idea is go to boss website and go to the dealer finder and start calling. Thats what i did when i wanted to find a nice but used plow mount and found a dealer about 40 minutes away but was 400% better to deal with then my local dealer.


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

You also have CPW out of Illinois if you really need to get one and it's not to far of a drive to go get it.

http://www.centralparts.com/


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I found this in another thread yesterday that might interest you.






It's a comparison of the fisher v to the boss v.

I'm not endorsing either one as I've never owned a V plow. I currently have a Blizzard 810. I wouldn't recommend a Blizzard.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Deebo53;1379177 said:


> This is my first year in the industry...got a 2010 F-350 and 5 commercial accounts with mostly residential. Im looking for a Boss V plow but it seems like the whole region is out of them. If found a 8 1/2 ft western but i heard Boss is more reliable. Please if anyone has any contact information on where i can get a good v plow installed with mount and wiring as well as a salt spreader it would be greatly appreciated....It's supposed to snow on Tuesday over here


*Weingartz (Farmington) has a VXT BOSS 8.2 for 6190 Installed*
Only problem is they are about a week out.

*Monroe Truck Equipment (By far BEST installs I say!) *
8.2 Power V

Light adapter kit
$5936 INSTALLED

Shoes Not included- $114 3 pack
Smart lock cylinders (back dragging) $299 MORE
Deflector (installed) $315

Just about a week and a half out, Maybe quicker...

You're a little late my friend!!!!


----------



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

Check out Jones Equipment in Fort Gratiot, they might have a Boss or two in stock.


----------



## firefighter1406 (Nov 6, 2008)

I am not experienced with the new Meyer, I had some older Meyers that never let me down but there technology is ancient. I run western v plows now and love them, they are a lot easier to work on if you ask me, and a lot more up to times with the hydraulics and stuff like that.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

my meyer v2 8.5 was cheaper (even installed) than those boss prices. I did the install myself, because I take more time to solder connections etc, and i like knowing how it went in if I ever need to troubleshoot. Plus the dual action cylinders allow you to get unstuck better, I like the idea of the trip edge more. Very nice unit. Just stay away from a used meyer-as their technology and design has come a long, long way in the past couple years.


----------



## elecblu (Feb 20, 2010)

Bigplower;1379323 said:


> so if we get snow tomorrow what are you going to use? a shovel?
> 
> check out www.equipmentspecialistsinc.com/
> 
> Ask for Jim in sales if you call, you'll get a better deal than you would anywhere in michigan even after shipping. You'll have to put it together, but if i can anyone can.


This would be the route i'd suggest. save some payup


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

Just drive up to Iron Mountain and DEMAND one......Im sure they will pull you right in....Thumbs Up.......:laughing:


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Matson Snow;1379650 said:


> Just drive up to Iron Mountain and DEMAND one......Im sure they will pull you right in....Thumbs Up.......:laughing:


Lmao Im pretty sure Not many, unless they know ALOT about boss plows will know what this means...

Also i forgot to add that Weingartz in farmington is out of Boss 8.2 V's Thats why i posted the VXT Price. (Got some Rowdy personal Messages asking if i knew there was a difference... i have both!


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the input guys I found a 8 1/2 western v for 5300...should have it on my truck by Monday...I'm excited about it, feels like I made the right decision


----------



## clc2007 (Sep 26, 2011)

If that dont work out usa trailer in edmore mi has about 10 boss v plows in stock ready to go.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Deebo53;1380236 said:


> Thanks for the input guys I found a 8 1/2 western v for 5300...should have it on my truck by Monday...I'm excited about it, feels like I made the right decision


A boss plow would of been better! JK JK I dont know Never had anything but boss! Thumbs Up

But heres the inside scoop About whats going on w/ Boss plows specifically! 
Most dealerships have bought a Good number of them from local plow dealers.. This is so if you but a new (Lets say F250) You can get a plow installed on it THROUGH the dealer way quicker than anywhere else. Especially since most truck dealers have purchased 10+ Plows already! But since the Truck dealers already bought/ put a hold on them, The plow dealer CANT sell them "again".

I also heard BOSS is upset with alot of our local dealers around here for not purchasing more plows. Before the "Big Rush" (time right before the first Real snow when everyone tries to get a plow put on quickly!) 
Just my 2 cents! I've been bored lately since we havent had any snow!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Deebo53;1380236 said:


> Thanks for the input guys I found a 8 1/2 western v for 5300...should have it on my truck by Monday...I'm excited about it, feels like I made the right decision


Yes you did I own a boss be last one I'll buy I like my MVP for reason trip edge 
Watch this you see your self


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Thats one of the reasons that i went with the Western MVP instead of going to keep looking for a Boss V....Should be fully installed on Tuesday...im PUMPED!!payup


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Antlerart06;1382338 said:


> Yes you did I own a boss be last one I'll buy I like my MVP for reason trip edge
> Watch this you see your self


Lol there are TONS of threads on here about this video (I dont feel like looking for it) 
But as always you have to look at who makes the video. In this case Obviously Western made it.

Not defending BOSS or anything, all im saying is- If Everyone had a problem with the blade not tripping they wouldnt be selling them!


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Plow man Foster;1383154 said:


> Lol there are TONS of threads on here about this video (I dont feel like looking for it)
> But as always you have to look at who makes the video. In this case Obviously Western made it.
> 
> Not defending BOSS or anything, all im saying is- If Everyone had a problem with the blade not tripping they wouldnt be selling them!


I have both when Just owned a Boss I didnt know better Once I got the western I see better
With boss always have to go slower in a uneven lot 
I'll still say boss has good things wish western had


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

I believe it, i wouldn't knock boss....the guy i worked for over the summer kept telling me that he only uses BOSS...thats why i was calling around stressing about not being able to find a BOSS...did some research on Western plows and found one pretty close to my house for not too bad a ticket...now im just excited to get out there...i know i started late into the season and im strugglin to pull accounts right now, i got 4 hotels and im just trying to line up as man residential as i can just to get a good base goin for when i start landscaping as well, the only thing im confused on right now is pricing :/


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Deebo53;1383386 said:


> I believe it, i wouldn't knock boss....the guy i worked for over the summer kept telling me that he only uses BOSS...thats why i was calling around stressing about not being able to find a BOSS...did some research on Western plows and found one pretty close to my house for not too bad a ticket...now im just excited to get out there...i know i started late into the season and im strugglin to pull accounts right now, i got 4 hotels and im just trying to line up as man residential as i can just to get a good base goin for when i start landscaping as well, the only thing im confused on right now is pricing :/


this is your first plow truck and you already have 4 hotels?!?!?
What other equipment do you have? If nothing else you're screwed!


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

Haha just the truck....well be ok...they're my uncles hotels....2 of them are the same lot.....I'm thinking we can handle those hotels and 20 or 30 res accounts....I don't mind bein out there all day...sleep is for the broke...how much do u guys generally charge for residential accounts?


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Do yourself a favor and get a Backup Truck ASAP!!! 
Also a Resi driveway varies... 
All of my drives are by contract, with unlimited pushes. And the trigger is at 2" 
I do it for like 200-250 For JUST PLOWING.


----------



## Deebo53 (Dec 14, 2011)

I appreciate the input foster...were a little late on yearly contracts if someone decides they want a yearly agreement I was thinking about the same range...on the same note we want to establish customers...I think might have to give in a little on the prices :/ I think we can pull enough accounts...I'm just worried that if we do per push accounts people won't want their driveways plowed if there is around 2 or 3 inches


----------

